# LHD conversions on any Nissan Skyline model



## unrealimports (Aug 11, 2006)

To anyone planning on purchasing a Skyline before shipping them to the US or Europe.

We can now do LHD conversions for any models of Nissan Skylines.
You dont have to wonder any longer, where to get Skylines converted to LHD.

The cost is US$25,000 plus the shipping costs from Japan to Australia, Australia to its destination country, and customs cost and duties here in Australia.

And after the conversion is done, we will ship the car to its 

This may sound pricey, but this is based upon the cost of the development of the dash moulding for LHD. 
Basically,the cars will look like its factory installed.

And we guarantee the work done on any car.
The pricing varies on the quantity of how many cars you are willing to do a conversion.
It's basically the more cars we do for you, the less we will charge you.

We can only do conversions on cars that have been bought from us.

Our first test car is for our Norwegian buyer, and we will post the progress in our website while the conversion is being done.

Give our agents a call for more information.

Regards
Joe

Unreal Imports
__________________


----------

